# Fun with Hedgie Pix



## guineapigs922 (Jun 22, 2012)

[attachment=0:23cwr4af]HNI_0068_MPO.JPG[/attachment:23cwr4af]Hey everyone! So, I was playing around with my camera... and this is what came about. Truffles decided to pose for the camera today! I used my mini editing system on this photo. Tell us what you think!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pretty hedgie in the flower garden!!!


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

It would make a great card,I would buy it.


----------

